# *Helga Kidded* Pictures of Izadar's kids pg4



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Allow me to introduce..Helga, she is due March 16th. by her second bred date, Feb 15th by the first. Judging by her udder growth I say she's due in march. This will be her 2nd kidding. I am guessing twins with triplets possible and by the smelling the poll test :kidred: :kidred: :stars: but it may be to early for that still.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

Such a sweet face! She looks pretty round to me! By March she's gonna be a big girl. Those little goats though seem to be in a constant state of roundness, preggers or not though. lol


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

What is the smell test?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

If their head smells bucky they say your doe will have bucks, if it smells normal she will have doe's. I don't know how this works, but my doe's due both smell bucky. This is my first year kidding so I'll be putting the theory to the test.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

You smell the poll and if it smells Bucky then their going to have at least one buck if not then does... I haven't tried it with mine yet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

mine due mid Feb. so far smells normal.... I'm putting sniff test to the test also!
Cute, Cute little girl.. she sure is round!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

Aww...she is a sweetie....can't wait to see her kids....she looks like... she is coming along nicely.... :thumb:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

I did the sniff test last year and well it was very acurrate for me. 2 of my does didn't have a smell and kidded with twins and triplet doelings!!! Other 3 smelled bucky and had single buck,twins 1 buck,twins 1 buck. I smelled them a month before kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

Helga looks to have twins in there at this point....and just an FYI, I have a 2nd freshener due 2/15 with an udder that looks the same as Helga's so your girl could still be bred to go sooner than later :wink:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*



liz said:


> Helga looks to have twins in there at this point....and just an FYI, I have a 2nd freshener due 2/15 with an udder that looks the same as Helga's so your girl could still be bred to go sooner than later :wink:


Really, in that case I hope she is bred for Feb. it would cut my waiting time in half :greengrin: Though I haven't been able to feel any kids yet........not that I have been trying real hard..... She hates me touching her belly. I'll try again tomorrow.
I wonder maybe I should give her her CD&T shot now....If shes due march it wouldn't hurt to give it again would it or maybe give the kids it at a few days old?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

I don't think it would hurt for her to get the CD/T now, and if she doesn't kid for the February due date, you can "booster" her initial dose in 3 weeks.

Or...what I have done when in the same predicament...knowing that there were 2 breed dates 3 weeks apart, I gave CD/T 2 weeks before the first due date and had the kids covered for both due dates. LOL...Only had that happen once due to a buck escape, kids were fine and I did their normal CD/T at 4 weeks with the 2nd dose at 7 weeks.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

I think I'll wait a week and see how she looks.
I felt her belly this morning and didn't feel any kids, her belly is really tight I also, clipped her udder a little to get a better look. She does have a fair amount of udder growth, size of a baseball maybe. I 'll post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread*

Here are some udder shots. She looks like she has a little to much udder growth for march. I guess the only thing that makes me feel she is due march is that I have not been able to feel the kids moving yet, I usually can feel kid(s) pretty well a month before kidding. Also, she acted like she was in heat, in oct. let the buck mount her several time and flirted with him alot. Where as in sept. I don't even remember that breeding really. I can't remember if he mounted her or if I just pennd them together for a day because she showed signs of heat. :scratch: Well I guess I'll find out in few more weeks. :greengrin: So today is day 106 y or 129.



liz said:


> Or...what I have done when in the same predicament...knowing that there were 2 breed dates 3 weeks apart, I gave CD/T 2 weeks before the first due date and had the kids covered for both due dates. LOL...Only had that happen once due to a buck escape, kids were fine and I did their normal CD/T at 4 weeks with the 2nd dose at 7 weeks.


So did she kid by the first or second bred date?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Udder Pictures*

She does have a good bit of udder there! Was her FF udder large or small? I ask because my doe Bailey had a single and her udder was smallish as a FF...this time she's filling and about the same size as Helga.

It was Binkey who had the 2 breed dates 3 years ago and ended up kidding with the 2nd due date.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Udder Pictures*

Her udder as a FF was a good size. She doesn't have very good attachments though, so that may make her udder look bigger :shrug:

This picture was taken a few days before kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Udder Pictures*

It does appear that she has some room to fill. If she does go beyond 155 days with that first breed date then you'll know for sure she'll be due with the 2nd date.

The time will fly....so you won't be completely pulling your hair out waiting for her kids :hug:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Udder Pictures*

I felt a kid!!!! It did a little flip, its been so long since I felt unborn kids. I love feeling the kids move! As much as I hate waiting it is neat to feel them!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

I have a second freshener due March 9-whose udder is about that size-so maybe she can go until March! Who knows. I have a few does who I don't know their exact due date-it drives me NUTS! Good luck, and can't wait to see pics of the kids!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

Maybe....FF usually start their udders earlier though. I figure if her udder doesn't grow a whole lot in this week then her due date will probably be in march.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

No matter how many times my girls give me kids...feeling those unseen babies moving is a miraculous moment for me.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

Here's an udder picture from today, Sat. is day 140 if she was due feb. 15th Unless she's a fast, last minute filler. I say she looks more like day 110 and is due march 15th


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

She could go with the later date but I'd still be watching her with the first due date...My Bailey is due the 15th and is just starting her udder now, no other possible breed date.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

Really...I wish all goats followed the same kidding schedule no exceptions....day 120 start udder,day 145 fill udder all the way, day 146 kid at noon...

If Helga is anything like her dam who slowly filled her udder (starting 5-6 weeks before her due date) till it was almost full and then fill the last little bit before she kids. The thing that has thrown me off is Helga started her udder almost 2 weeks ago! I guess I'll just have to go crazy for another week :GAAH: before I know for sure. :help:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

Her udder is a little bit bigger and she has foreudder growth! She still has aways to go on the udder, but she's been having discharge since Sat. and her ligs. are lower :wahoo: So I may have Valentine kids  She doesn't have any bucky smell, so she maybe :kidred: :kidred: ?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I can feel the kid(s)!!*

Today is 149-148, I "think" I left her in overnight on the first breeding. I wish I could remember that breeding, I remember the second one clearly but I can't remember a thing about the first one.
Anyway, only changes are that her ligs. are real low and she has been holding her tail funny for 2 days. Her udder is the same. I have another doe due the 15th of march and her ligs. are harder, so either I marked the wrong day for Helga or she snuck a breeding, without me knowing. I hate having more than one due date :GAAH: This is like her first kidding when I didn't even have a due date! :help:

She, didn't kid last year (no reason other then I just didn't breed her) so maybe she is treating this pregnancy like a FF? Which would be why she started her udder 8 weeks early (if due in march).
I WANT BABIES! Okay, sorry if I am sounding like a 3 year old.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread *Some Up Dates**

:kidred: :kidred: would be good! Penny didn't have any bucky smell to her head either and had :kidred: :kidred:

I know how you feel!! WAITING IS TORTURE! The way she looks to me, I'd go with the later due date....BUT you can still keep watching her til she exceeds 155...if no changes in her udder after that then you will know for sure that she settled with the 2nd breeding.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread *Some Up Dates**

Her dam had twin doelings last year too and had no buck smell. So I hope that's what Helga will have, but either way I'll be happy just to have kids. Her kids are going to be sold as pets either way.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread And Izadars*

Today, is day 135 for Helga. Now, that I know the right due date! Her ligs. were very mushy today, I can barley feel them! I hope she is just playing games because Its to early for the kid(s). Her udder is not full, so that gives me hope that she is just playing games  The kids, dropped week or so ago too.

Also, I would like to introduce Izadar, this is her 2nd Freshening too. She also, has 2 bred dates :hair: Only she did the 5 day heat thing, actually it was more like a 8 day heat. First bred date is the same as Helga's and the second due date is april 2. She started udder growth 2 weeks ago. As a FF she really filled up fast before kidding, like within 10 hours of kidding. I here's what her udder looked like last year on day 140 download/file.php?id=4997&mode=view 
(thats the earliest took pictures of her) So, what do you think? March or April?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Mushy Ligs.! & I add another doe*

I just went out and checked Helga again, her vulva is really swollen (you can't tell in the pic. because she was sucking it all in), I could probably fit a few fingers in her no problem..I am really worried she'll kid early (even though there is no change in her udder), has anyone had a doe barely have their ligs. up to 10-15 days before kidding? As a FF her ligs. were firm up to about 10 hours before kidding. I checked her at 9pm (the night before kidding) when she was FF, her ligs. were firm (not even mushy!) and she kidded in the morning,so she didn't give me much of a warning.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Mushy Ligs.! & I add another doe*

I have one of those does with the dancing ligs too. Drives me nuts! :hair: She's also had a strutted udder for about, oh, 6 days now. Last year she didn't get a strutted udder until she started into labor and then it got even bigger after she kidded. Three weeks ago she had no ligs, then she had mushy ligs. Today she has low but more firm ligs. Her tailhaid raised and then leveled back out again. Her mucus plug was lost about three weeks ago now and she's had discharge ever since.She grunted, pawed, paced, and spun in circles, was grinding her teeth...I was convinced she was going to pop. She even layed on her side and stretched her legs out like bracing against the wall...nope.
I gave up expecting her to have kids anytime soon. :wink: Her poll smells bucky, so I think at least one little boy in there. I've learned the only true sign with her is feet presenting! I feel your pain.... :thumb:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Mushy Ligs.! & I add another doe*

Thanks, I feel much better. Everything still the same with her. Her ligs. are so low that I have been checking on her more often, so I hope she doesn't go past 145.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Mushy Ligs.! & I add another doe*

Thanks I feel much better. Every thing is still the same with her. Her ligs. are so low that I have been checking on her more often, so I hope she doesn't go past 145 because if she does I'll be bald!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I add another doe day 143*

No, real changes. Today is 143 for Helga and 144 for Izadar. Helga's pooch is so engloted (sp?) that I bet she'll skip the labor and the kids will just fall out of her one of these days :ROFL: She is really big too poor thing, the pictures really make her seem smaller then she is.

I still can't decide if Izadar is due the 14th or not, her udder growth is about the same as last year viewtopic.php?f=52&t=13229 , she's a last mintue filler. Izadars ligs. are hard too, she kidded on day 147 last year, so we'll see what she does this year. Her poll doesn't smell bucky either :stars: , last year she kidded with one :kidblue: and she smelled very bucky.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I add another doe day 143*

I do not want to sound ignorant but what is smelling a poll? I have never heard this and this is the first time that I have had any kids. I love your goat. I am waiting on babies too. yay


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I add another doe day 145*

Tomie, poll sniff test, is just smelling your goats polls if it smells like a buck your doe is mostly likely carrying at least one buck. No, buck smell means does.

Izadar is filling her udder! :clap: It is still small, but I bet she'll kid tomorrow on day 147 like last year.
Helga, is still the same, the brat. I bet she'll hold out till her due date just to drive me insane! :GAAH:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread I add another doe day 145*

Well, Izadar's due date must be in april because today her day and no changes. 
Helga is ready to go!!!!!!!  Ligs. are gone and udder is full!!!!!! :clap: Babies today or tomorrow morning! :leap: I can't wait to see what she has, as she had a small prolapse a few days ago, I haven't seen it since, but that may mean trips.? 
The poor girl, she couldn't even get up onto the milking stand today. Its not a big jump (the stand is pretty close to the ground) but after she tried once and couldn't, I just let her eat on the ground(feed was in a container).


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Ligs. are finally gone!!!!!*

Good Luck cant wait to see baby pics. I got one doe on 149 today and she just acts like nothing. Three does on 143 I wonder who will go first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Ligs. are finally gone!!!!!*

Babies soon... :hi5:

What a cute face ...in the last picture... adorable.. :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Ligs. are finally gone!!!!!*

She's in the early stages of labor! I just sat out their for an hour thinking she's going to get down to business any minute. I don't think it will be much longer


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Ligs. are finally gone!!!!!*

Yeaaaaa! Go Helga!! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Ligs. are finally gone!!!!!*

Alright~! Babies soon... :leap:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Helga's Waiting Thread Ligs. are finally gone!!!!!*

She kidded :stars: :kidblue: :kidred: Pictures soon...doe looks like her mama and the buckling got all the looks, blue eyes and is a pretty brown/red color.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: *Helga Kidded* Izadar up next Day 145 Pg 3*

After being away for 10 days, I came back to find that Izadar's udder has grown quite a bit. She also started loseing her ligs. last night, they are hanging on by a thread now. So babies soon :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: *Helga Kidded* Izadar up next Day 145*

Congrats.... :clap:

Nice udder going on there.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: *Helga Kidded* Izadar up next Day 145*

She Kidded! I went to the barn to feed a bottle baby and was surprised to see a wet doeling! While I was cleaning her up Izadar kidded another kid (buck). They both are a little small and the buckling was a little slow at first, but he is doing much better now. 
I thought for sure she'd hold out for another 24-48 hours(since lig. weren't quite gone yet) but I guess not


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: *Helga Kidded* Izadar up next she Kidded!*

Yay! Excited to see pics! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: *Helga Kidded* Izadar up next she Kidded!*

Here are some pictures! I weighed them and at 24 hours old they weighed 3-3 1/2. They look so small though, I thought for sure they would weigh closer to 2lbs.

The buckling looks exactly like a buck kid that was born 2 years ago! They both have the same sire, though the sire doesn't look anything like them.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! I love the white hats on thier heads!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! CONGRATS ON HEALTHY DELIVERIES :stars:


----------

